# Wanted....Itera Plastic Bicycle



## User42423 (14 Jan 2017)

Does anyone on this site own an Itera Plastic cycle, or know of one's existence.

I want to buy one for static display purposes.


----------



## HLaB (14 Jan 2017)

Hadn't heard of them until this post and I googled them, there's a few on EBay they look interesting 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-V...c46bdfc&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=272514351357

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-I...52d5a2&pid=100338&rk=1&rkt=30&sd=232195511625


----------



## User42423 (15 Jan 2017)

HLaB said:


> Hadn't heard of them until this post and I googled them, there's a few on EBay they look interesting
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Volvo-ITERA-plastic-bicycle-for-Restoration-Retro-80s-Collector-bike/232195511625?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=40762&meid=b3b7d6af2a1b4222a2805929fc46bdfc&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=272514351357
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-ITERA-plastic-bicycle-Great-advertising-bike-retro-collectors-80s/272514351357?_trksid=p2141725.c100338.m3726&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20150313114020&meid=9d6545b794fd4aeb8578aad66a52d5a2&pid=100338&rk=1&rkt=30&sd=232195511625




Hi HLaB. Thanks for the ebay link. These are slightly over inflated prices!!. A realistic price for a good example should be NO MORE than £100. 

I'll wait and see what come along.


----------



## gareth01244 (3 Feb 2017)

There is one on gumtree near me here in Chester, the seller wants £70


----------



## jack lang (17 Oct 2017)

User42423 said:


> Does anyone on this site own an Itera Plastic cycle, or know of one's existence.
> 
> I want to buy one for static display purposes.



I have two and parts for a third. Free to a good home


----------

